
Earth’s sixth mass extinction has begun, new study confirms - known
https://theconversation.com/earths-sixth-mass-extinction-has-begun-new-study-confirms-43432
======
lagilogi
From the abstract at source, which is written better:

> Even under our assumptions, which would tend to minimize evidence of an
> incipient mass extinction, the average rate of vertebrate species loss over
> the last century is up to 100 times higher than the background rate. Under
> the 2 E/MSY background rate, the number of species that have gone extinct in
> the last century would have taken, depending on the vertebrate taxon,
> between 800 and 10,000 years to disappear. These estimates reveal an
> exceptionally rapid loss of biodiversity over the last few centuries,
> indicating that a sixth mass extinction is already under way.

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/5/e1400253](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/5/e1400253)

tldr; everyone except the human species is getting extinct.

------
ryanmercer
It is worth pointing out this article is from June 19, 2015.

